
J.C. Penney is closing 240 stores as part of its bankruptcy plan - yogiUSA
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/jc-penney-closing250-stores-banktrupcy-restructuring-plan/
======
aejnsn
The popular narrative is JC Penney, among some others, sustained a great
amount of damage from the pandemic ultimately resulting in their bankruptcy.
The words "coronavirus" and "pandemic" are used 2 and 4 times, respectively,
within the 10-paragraph article. While articles and coverage don't say it
forthright, several attribute bankruptcies such as this one to the pandemic by
association. To clear up any selective amnesia about what a dumpster fire our
dear poster child of brick-and-mortar retail was before the pandemic
(shocking, right?), here are a few articles on the very topic published
between February 2017 and March 1, 2020:

[https://money.cnn.com/2017/02/24/news/companies/jcpenney-
clo...](https://money.cnn.com/2017/02/24/news/companies/jcpenney-closing-
stores/index.html)

[https://money.cnn.com/2017/08/11/investing/jcpenney-loss-
ret...](https://money.cnn.com/2017/08/11/investing/jcpenney-loss-retail-
earnings/index.html)

[https://money.cnn.com/2018/05/17/investing/jcpenney-
earnings...](https://money.cnn.com/2018/05/17/investing/jcpenney-
earnings/index.html)

[https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/16/news/companies/jcpenney-
ear...](https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/16/news/companies/jcpenney-earnings-
retail/index.html)

[https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/26/investing/jcpenney-
stock/inde...](https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/26/investing/jcpenney-
stock/index.html)

[https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/06/investing/jcpenney-
appliances...](https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/06/investing/jcpenney-
appliances/index.html)

The analogy of "the straw that broke the camel's back" is not lost on me,
however I am not a fan of the fear porn pushed on readers by simple
association for a company making the news for its death throes for ~10-15
years now.

